
Nielsen: More Teens Now Listen To Music Through YouTube Than Any Other Source - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/14/youtube-is-for-music/
======
breakyerself
Probably for the same reason MTV sucks now days. Music videos. I don't enjoy
the bitrate, but I go on and watch music videos regularly.

------
voltagex_
This makes me sad - no one appreciates quality any more. Youtube's audio
bitrates max out at 160kbit.

~~~
adamzochowski
Hydrogen Audio treats Lame -v4 setting (~165kbps) as perceptual transparency.
Meaning loss, but transparent.

Youtube doesn't use MP3s, but AAC for hd content, which provides even better
quality. There are numerous tests that compare AAC at 64kbps to MP3 at
128kbps.

Often artists upload music attached to HD still picture, to ensure that high
quality encoding is available.

The low quality is not an issue with Youtube audio bitrates, but problem
stemming from people uploading low quality sources. Audio re-encoded multiple
times. It is common to find a mono music with 12khz cutoff.

